# I love Claudin de Sermisy song's motets and missa, what is available any album?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I dont have mutch material of Mister Sermisy but i still have fews songs here and there, i got sir Noel akchoté guitar arrangement of his works that i love and cherrish and French Chanson on naxos..

Any serieous cd devoted to mister Sermisy alone : missa , motets , chanson, magnificat anything?


:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, a CD of motets called Leçons de Tenebrae by Dominique Visse/Ensemble Clément Janequin - let me know if you can't find it and I'll post a link. Ensemble Clément Janequin have championed Sermisy on record, there are many songs on their other recordings, I'll find you the details tomorrow if you want (it's late here.)

(Lovely music by the way, I agree with you about that.)


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I forgot to mention that, at least in the version I have, i.e. The Tidal stream, which is lossless, the CD is not so well recorded unfortunately. For me it's hard to enjoy for that reason, but if someone has a different experience with the physical media, please let me know.


----------

